# Gay Men



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

What came first: The sexual persuasion or the gay voice?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Are you gay widget? LOL ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

No Abi,

I most certainly do not 'putt from the rough'.

It's just when you hear gay men, they just sound so gay.

Don't you agree?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Actually *laugh* they do and they have that flouncy waving the arms thingy with them too hehehehee.

What about lesbiens then? Butch with short spikey hair lol :-X *giggle* usually bottle bleached too!

Don't worry I am happily married with two little sons ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh and btw I havn't got anything against gays or lesbians folks hehehehe. Just an observation 8) !!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The lisp does seem to be international - like a culturally transmitted value. But then so is sign language international (well, sort of). A large proportion of Yanks (of all orientations) sound effeminate. Just listen. Mincers


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Sorry, have to disagree with you here. Although not gay myself I do have a lot of gay friends and although a number of them are quite camp, one or two of them you would never guess (and we never did until they came out).
The funny thing is a number of those who are very camp really have no idea.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Mosty gay blokes hate camp gay blokes and they really piss them off (i'm not gay btw)


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

homosexuality is wrong and imoral. Its an unholy act between men that should send them straight to hell.

Lesbianism on the otherhand is fine when presented in an honest and sympathetic manner on the medium of DVD and video cassette (also live shows are fine).

It becomes imoral when women such as those in Prisoner Cell Block H are involved. ;D ;D ;D

Bash - just poking the sleeping bear of sexuality for poops and giggles.

www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - the orginal question is a subjective one any ways - its like says what came first? the mince or the pie?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Mosty gay blokes hate camp gay blokes and they really piss them off (i'm not gay btw)


You're right. It's that vocal minority thing again that creates the wrong perception.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> What came first: Â The sexual persuasion or the gay voice?


The guy administering the fudge packing I would imagine :-X


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

I think Gays are the better looking onces actually who have their hair regularly done, eye brows plucked, moisture thier skin, take better pride in how they look and really know how to put their clothes together. 8)

Get em on a dance floor to YMCA ....well that says it all really !!! LOL ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I like gay men, lots of women do ( *** hags?) and gay guys are usually easier to identify.

However, I don't THINK I know or have even met a lesbian. Funny that. By the law of average I must have done. Â I guess they didn't fancy me Â :-/ Oh well. ;D

Lisa


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's at least one homosexual member on this site.

Does it matter?

[shrug]


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Of course it does NOT matter what so ever to me  I do not have a problem with them


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

where is the ***????
[smiley=gossip.gif]

[smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

sorry, yet again

couldnt resist


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

errm....... :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> There's at least one homosexual member on this site.
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> [shrug]


There is also at least one virtual ladyboy flirting away..........


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> where is the ***????
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
> ...


me, homophobic, never


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

I've also observed the gayboy 'mincing' behaviour...

I have a mate who's a buffty and didn't know it until he came out. He then moved in with another buffty and now he's a right ol mincer.

There is just NO NEED for mincing, buffty away in their own little homes, but keep the wrist straight and the accent normal..

AndyTT - a breeder not a mincer.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Just out of interest HUW, em does your number plate say BI TTC, are you like homosexual doors.. swing both ways? 
just messin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Just out of interest HUW, em does your number plate say BI TTC, are you like homosexual doors.. swing both ways? Â
> just messin.


Unfortunately for you AndyTT, no I'm not  Someone did point that out to me after I purchased it
and I was mortified. B1TTC was a play on BITCH incorporating the letters TTC!

ROTFLMAO and then some


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

hehe, less of the 'unfortunate for me'....

It's good when people finally work out your plate.. standing at Junctions you can see their mind working then a smile appears... maybe they just farted?...

M111Y TT

;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

we are mincing of the subject - we had a Young Man come out to the whole office by annoucing that he was gay - everyone fell about laughing as he makes Graham Norton look straight. How he didn't know that everyone knew I have no idea.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

